# n00bie stash!



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i just reorganized my humidor and i got a few new things today, so i figured i'd show everyone! i got my cuban crafters cutter today and it is AWESOME! infinitely better than my old plastic cheapo cutter. i have never smoked most of these cigars before. i am trying to get a feel of what i like since i am pretty new at this. i have had the hemingway signature and they are currently my favorite so i bought 2 more :] but anyways, let me know what you guys think! if you have any suggestions for me, feel free to share! on to the pics :


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Where's the noobie stash at???


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Where's the noobie stash at???


lets just say i hit the slope pretty hard :wink: i am very new at this and whenever i go into my local b&m i pick up one of anything that i have never had! granted its in my price range lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, it looks to me like you have one of a good variety of tasty cigars :thumb:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah i don't see a noobie stash!! Good Looking Stash!!


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like a well chosen stash to me!


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Brother, after months of being a noob a while back, I wish I had the sticks you had starting off! Great looking stash and Im 100% sure it will grow into something such as your closet or large cooler. :mrgreen:


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks guys! just in case you all were wondering which of these i have actually smoked before, 
davidoff special r 9 months ago (my bachelor party) 
padron 2000 
hemingway signature (absolute favorite thus far) 
rocky patel vintage 1990 last week (birthday cigar).

so far i'm a big fan of the medium bodied smokes. i smoked my first maduro probably 3 years ago, and it was my first cigar... needless to say it wasn't quite the experience i was looking for lol so i am a bit hesitant to try any of the maduros i have, but i will definitely smoke one soon! thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

i like how that partagas black looks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice start 

those Partagas wrappers are so oily!


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Much nicer than my stash right now. Yo don't appear to have anything bad(Maby bad but not cheap!) Impressive.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i hope none of these are bad! most of them have pretty good reviews. like i said though, i havent tried most of these. trying to find some good smokes! they werent too expensive. just about all of these were less than $10. i usually only smoke about 3 cigars a week, so i try to make them count lol


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

zabhatton said:


> i like how that partagas black looks





Rock31 said:


> nice start
> 
> those Partagas wrappers are so oily!


im excited to try that one! it looks like its going to be a long smoke though. will have to smoke it on the weekend for sure.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

very nice. lots of diversity and you got your AF's (can't go wrong with them!)


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> very nice. lots of diversity and you got your AF's (can't go wrong with them!)


ive never had a AF that i didn't like. even the curly head wasn't as bad as some of the "nicer" smokes ive had! coughmacanudocough lol

i started off with more conneticut shade wrappers, but recently have really started to love the sweetness of the cameroon! still trying to find my next favorite though!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice cigars in that stash.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice Stash!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

You got nothing to be ashamed of, mate. I'd be proud to have any of those in my stash! For a noob, you're sure setting the bar high for yourself! It's gonna be hard to cut back to budget smokes after sampling what you have on hand already  


Enjoy sampling! :smoke:


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks guys for all the kind words!



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You got nothing to be ashamed of, mate. I'd be proud to have any of those in my stash! For a noob, you're sure setting the bar high for yourself! It's gonna be hard to cut back to budget smokes after sampling what you have on hand already
> 
> Enjoy sampling! :smoke:


i dont really know of any good budget smokes. do you have any suggestions? the only thing thats really cheap that ive had and didnt mind smoking was a curly head. but i heard half the time they fall apart or taste like crap from the anonymous blend of scraps they use lol and the padron 2000. they are about $5 a stick where i live so thats cheap for me. everything is pretty expensive around here.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

yep nice stash, you have some i would really like to try

there are some threads on here might get you an idea of good cheaper smokes

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/286070-best-sub-5-cigars.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/278219-best-cigar-youve-smoked-less-than-5-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/283446-best-cigar-under-3-a.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/159540-best-cigars-under-2-recommendations-needed.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/57242-official-txmatts-cheap-smokes-thread.html


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> yep nice stash, you have some i would really like to try
> 
> there are some threads on here might get you an idea of good cheaper smokes
> 
> ...


thanks for the suggestions! that makes it much easier to find cheap sticks worth smoking!:high5:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I see a few I recognize and have smoked. The Perdomo 10th anniversary is a good smoke. I see a RP 1990 I believe which I bought and have yet to smoke as well as what looks like a Padron 3000. I was not much of a fan of the 3000 myself, but looks like you have a nice stash. Most of mine are samplers still except maybe 6 sticks. So far I have been a fan of the Perdomo and RP brands though.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Aug 12, 2011)

Details please!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

xBOBxSAGETx said:


> Details please!


ask, and you shall recieve :smile:

here is a list of everything that is in my humidor in order of when i got them:

Davidoff special r
Opus x robusto
Partagas sabroso
Pardon 2000
Romeo y Julieta Reserva real
M. Misti crown jewel x 2 (torpedo and Churchill
Arturo Fuente short story 
Ashton imperial
Perdomo cabinet series 10th anniversary maduro
Partagas black label maximo
Arturo Fuente short story (another one)
Arturo Fuente Hemingway signature x2
Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8
Casa magna Colorado x2
Romeo y Julieta vintage
Rocky Patel vintage 1990
Rocky Patel decade 10th anniversary
Perdomo2 limited edition 2008

(cubans)
La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 3
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux (2009)
Quai d'Orsay Coronas Claro (2009)

heres a list of what i have smoked and a quick word on what i thought of them:

Arturo Fuente chateau x2 (awesome)
Nub Habano (awesome)
Arturo Fuente Double Chateau (awesome)
Romeo y Julieta Rothschild en tubo (awesome)
Pardon 2000(pretty good)
Acid Blondie (pretty good, too sweet)
Macanudo Hampton Court (not good)
H. Upmann corona major (okay)
Rocky Patel edge lite (okay, too light)
Arturo Fuente Hemingway signature (awesome x 1000)
Rocky Patel vintage 1990 (okay, needs time in humidor)
Arturo Fuente curly head (cheap, light, grassy. Not unsmokeable)
Punch royal coronation (okay)
Partagas Sabroso (okay, bad draw)

sorry for the lengthy post, but you asked for it! lol


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

zenom said:


> I see a few I recognize and have smoked. The Perdomo 10th anniversary is a good smoke. I see a RP 1990 I believe which I bought and have yet to smoke as well as what looks like a Padron 3000. I was not much of a fan of the 3000 myself, but looks like you have a nice stash. Most of mine are samplers still except maybe 6 sticks. So far I have been a fan of the Perdomo and RP brands though.


you can probably tell that i am a huge fan of AF lol i have yet to smoke a perdomo, but it wont be long!thats a padron 2000 btw


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

If you get some spare cash pick up at least 1 of the 1964 Padron Anniversary sticks. I just started smoking like 2 mos ago and it was one of my first purchases and I still remember it. With that stash it would make another nice addition to it.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

zenom said:


> If you get some spare cash pick up at least 1 of the 1964 Padron Anniversary sticks. I just started smoking like 2 mos ago and it was one of my first purchases and I still remember it. With that stash it would make another nice addition to it.


thanks, ill keep an eye out for it! ive heard nothing but good things about the 1964s.


----------

